# Glass egg- Most unusual find



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 17, 2022)

In 2021 I came across this white glass egg in an area of the woods where nearly every bottle was shattered in tiny pieces. This egg is hand blown with very thin fragile glass, to replicate a real egg. Research tells me they were put into nests to stimulate chickens to lay eggs. I can't figure out how something so delicate was able to survive when bottles didn't!


----------



## Jamdam (Jan 17, 2022)

Never have seen one of those. Very nice find!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 17, 2022)

Thank you! It was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Jan 17, 2022)

When  I Was A Child we Used Them Also To Kill Chicken Snakes .They Had To Be Fairly Light .The Snakes Also Liked Eggs .The Snakes Would Get In The Nest And swallow The Eggs Whole But Once The Snake  Swallowed The Egg HE Could not Crush the Glass Egg And It Stopped The Snake Up And He Would Die .. The snake didn't go far most of the time they never left the area .then we would cut the snake open and get the glass egg .they use sell them at the feed store . Honest  Grace Abounds


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 17, 2022)

Thanks very much for your personal perspective on this. I would have never known they were used as a decoy for snakes too. I figured someone here would know about them.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 17, 2022)

These glass eggs were sometimes used for mending heals of socks, mittens and other items.

Cliff


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 17, 2022)

That makes a lot of sense. If I ever need to do that, I'll have a glass egg available!


----------



## Dogo (Jan 18, 2022)

They were also used to encourage hens to use the nest box, not the floor of the coop.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 18, 2022)

*Snakes are quite adept at regurgitating undigestible items, and even digestible prey items when the snake is stressed.  I have seen it, and cleaned the cage afterward.  Most memorable was a 4-foot Eastern Diamondback that up-chucked a grown, half-digested cottontail rabbit -- very unpleasant.  And ungrateful, since I had rescued the snake from my neighbor's land-clearing operation.  I later released the snake in the Florida boonies. *


----------



## rdfmartin (Jan 18, 2022)

Interesting! I found one of these glass eggs many years ago in King and Queen County VA, and knew what they were used for, but I didn't know about the snake part. Since most snakes have unhinged jaws and inward curved teeth, I guess the loose jaw makes regurgitation possible.


----------



## Fenndango (Jan 19, 2022)

"Eggs made of thin glass were used quite often by chicken farmers of the twentieth century. The eggs were placed in nests to induce hens to start 'setting'. An added benefit was that the eggs worked as a snake 'deterrent'. The glass egg is placed in a nest known to be frequented by a snake. As nature dictates, the snake will swallow the egg, whole. It then wraps itself around a fence rail or tree limb to break the egg."









						Preventing Snakes From Stealing Eggs
					

This is a guide about preventing snakes from stealing eggs. Many types of wildlife will gladly help you eat up your farm fresh eggs.



					www.thriftyfun.com


----------



## Fenndango (Jan 19, 2022)

"These fake eggs cannot be digested and will kill snakes slowly and agonizingly over the course of months. They typically die from starvation, dehydration, infections, which can be caused when the egg blocks vasculature leading to the death of the skin, open wounds, and eventually systemic infections. It is a brutal death and we are so glad the finders were able to get this snake in for care."









						PHOTOS: Ceramic egg surgically removed from ratsnake
					

A ceramic egg has been successfully removed from the gastrointestinal tract of an Eastern Ratsnake, according to the Blue Ridge Wildlife Center.  The Center says that fake ceramic eggs are often used by poultry owners to encourage their chickens to lay eggs in a desirable area of the coop.  ALSO...




					www.google.com


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Jan 19, 2022)

I Enjoyed Reading About What Other people Felt About Snakes .I Was Raised Around  Many snakes .I Killed Every One I Could .Thinking I was Doing All a favor . Most Every One I Knew Felt The same way .If You Woke Up With One In Your bed You might Feel The same way . But I Accept Other people the Way They are And Don't really care what Others do .Its A Free World. We Were Raised different thats  All. I May Change and let the next One live I hope He doesn't Bite Someone . I Have Also Ate some Rattle Snake But only one time . You Should try It one time. Grace Abounds


----------



## Fenndango (Jan 19, 2022)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> I Enjoyed Reading About What Other people Felt About Snakes .I Was Raised Around  Many snakes .I Killed Every One I Could .Thinking I was Doing All a favor . Most Every One I Knew Felt The same way .If You Woke Up With One In Your bed You might Feel The same way . But I Accept Other people the Way They are And Don't really care what Others do .Its A Free World. We Were Raised different thats  All. I May Change and let the next One live I hope He doesn't Bite Someone . I Have Also Ate some Rattle Snake But only one time . You Should try It one time. Grace Abounds


Yea I grew up killing them with a hoe because my mom was deathly afraid of them. Now I wouldn't do that. But I'm also not dealing with poisonous snakes either. And yes I would definitely try rattle snake and also snapping turtle.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 19, 2022)

I have definitely learned a lot more about snakes, and the glass eggs!  I always let snakes go their own way. They seem just as afraid of us, as we are of them. They only bite if they are surprised and caught off guard. I don't like seeing them when looking for bottles.


----------



## Len (Jan 19, 2022)

Hey Oriole62, WesternPA might have left something at your FL first love site. Just saying...


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 19, 2022)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> When  I Was A Child we Used Them Also To Kill Chicken Snakes .They Had To Be Fairly Light .The Snakes Also Liked Eggs .The Snakes Would Get In The Nest And swallow The Eggs Whole But Once The Snake  Swallowed The Egg HE Could not Crush the Glass Egg And It Stopped The Snake Up And He Would Die .. The snake didn't go far most of the time they never left the area .then we would cut the snake open and get the glass egg .they use sell them at the feed store . Honest  Grace Abounds


 Nice history lesson!


----------



## willong (Jan 19, 2022)

Ye Olde Prospector said:


> These glass eggs were sometimes used for mending heals of socks, mittens and other items.
> 
> Cliff


You beat me to mentioning that use. My late mother used one for darning socks. The one she had was considerably more durable than a light bulb for that purpose. I'll have to check her sewing basket; the egg might still reside there. If I live at least a couple more years I need to learn how to darn socks and watch caps. I have a large supply, but many are getting holey!


----------



## Len (Jan 20, 2022)

Hey Willong,

I give you credit for still wanting to learn how to sew. Its funny, I learned at a very young age and never used it. Doubt I could now. Not sure how senior you are but just remember the song that Disney(?) green cricket with the top hat sang back in the '50s--"You no fool, no siree. You gonna live to be 93."  Many blessings upon you and keep us posted if you make progress. You may start a silent movement during this long, cold, Covid winter. The "Sockittome Club." 

Btw, I have a friend, (No, really, I do.) he sounds like you with the socks problem. However, before he cans them he gives them a "last season" with a duct tape patch. Not just on the exterior but on the interior matching spot as well. (Yes, I took copious notes.) He even has different tape colors to match the socks. What a great, AMERICAN invention!


----------



## willong (Jan 20, 2022)

Len said:


> Hey Willong,
> 
> I give you credit for still wanting to learn how to sew. Its funny, I learned at a very young age and never used it. Doubt I could now. Not sure how senior you are but just remember the song that Disney(?) green cricket with the top hat sang back in the '50s--"You no fool, no siree. You gonna live to be 93."  Many blessings upon you and keep us posted if you make progress. You may start a silent movement during this long, cold, Covid winter. The "Sockittome Club."
> 
> Btw, I have a friend, (No, really, I do.) he sounds like you with the socks problem. However, before he cans them he gives them a "last season" with a duct tape patch. Not just on the exterior but on the interior matching spot as well. (Yes, I took copious notes.) He even has different tape colors to match the socks. What a great, AMERICAN invention!


I enjoyed your reply Len!

I can sew, after a fashion, but not fashionably! However, I have never attempted darning. Given what socks and knit caps cost these days*, especially the heavy wool ones, it seems criminal to this son of children of the Great Depression to toss them merely for localized heel and toe holes.
* I recently was shocked to learn how much a tiny card (it'd be a joke to call it a skein) of wool darning thread costs too!

It would take me a couple more decades to reach 93; doubt I'll make it. Scary thought is just how quickly twenty years seem to evaporate any more, especially when I can still remember how a nine-month school "year" seemed to drag on interminably before Summer vacation finally arrived.


I don't recall that particular passage of lyrics, but I definitely remember Jiminy Cricket 


 one of my favorite Disney characters when I was a child! The song that I do recall was "When You Wish Upon A Star" which he sang in the company of Tinkerbelle if I'm not mistaken. I had a crush on Tinkerbelle 

 before I even realized what those feeling were or why I felt that way!

I would not resort to duct tape for sock repair myself, even though I did use the material to extend the life of an old pair of tiger stripe fatigue pants to get me through the rest of the Summer of 1998 when they split just below the knee. The ghost of Blaze Foley, whom some people have labeled The Duct Tape Messiah, would likely approve of your friend, as would Red Green!


----------



## 102viadeluna (Jan 26, 2022)

Glass darning eggs


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/339388521893996061/


----------



## 102viadeluna (Jan 26, 2022)

Glass darning eggs


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/339388521893996061/


----------



## 1Ogletree (Jan 26, 2022)

That is beautiful and an amazing lesson! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eddie6GS (Jan 26, 2022)

Very cool find. Gotta love when you find unique stuff like this!


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 26, 2022)

Ye Olde Prospector said:


> These glass eggs were sometimes used for mending heals of socks, mittens and other items.
> 
> Cliff


"darning"


----------

